# Ebus Wolf Heizung



## Benno (4 Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Auslesen des Ebus einer Heizungsanlage gemacht? Ich würde
gerne die Wolf-Heizung mit meiner Wago 750-881 auslesen und bedienen.

Uber eure Hilfe würde ich mich freuen.

Gruss
Benno


----------



## Nilzon (23 September 2017)

Hallo Benno,

ist ja schon ne Weile her... ist das noch aktuell? 
Bist Du weitergekommen oder hast Du es gar realisiert?

Grüße
Nils


----------



## Daniel_H (21 August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

würde mich auch interessieren.
hat da schon jemand erfahrung gemacht?

evtl mit konverter?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Nilzon (23 August 2020)

Naja Du siehst ja, dass die Resonanz nun nicht gerade überwältigend war.
Ich hab es dann auch ohne Hilfe hinbekommen.
Welche Hardware verwendest Du? Und welche Software Codesys 2.3 oder 3.5?
Ich arbeite mit e!Cockpit, auch wenn ich es jede einzelne Sekunde bereue.
Der eBus Adapter ist der allseits bekannte vom FHEM Forum. Platinen gibt's bei ebay, zumindest hab ich eben welche gesehen. Lötarbeit ist sehr überschaubar.
Weiß jetzt nicht, was Deine konkreten Fragen sind, erzähl mal.


----------



## Daniel_H (23 August 2020)

Servus Nilzon,

es würde sich um eine Wago 750-890 mit Codesys 2.3 handeln, mit der ich eine Verbindung aufbauen möchte.

Einen eBus Adapter hätte ich auch schon gefunden (Wolf ISM8i -  eBus / Ethernet-Schnittstelle)
https://www.wolf.eu/fileadmin/Wolf_...01611_ISM8i_Montage-u.Bedienungsanleitung.pdf

Allerdings bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher wie ich da die Daten abfragen kann.
Am liebsten wäre mir hierfür eine Modbus TCP Abfrage,…



Nilzon schrieb:


> ...Ich arbeite mit e!Cockpit, auch wenn ich es jede einzelne Sekunde bereue...


Verstehe dich da voll und ganz! :icon_cry:

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Nilzon (23 August 2020)

Hi Daniel

meine Heizung ist zumindest laut der Anleitung zu alt fÃ¼r diese Schnittstelle. WÃ¼rde wahrscheinlich trotzdem funktionieren, wenn man es drauf anlegt.
Ich habe die serielle Adapterlösung genommen, wo man eben nur die eBus-Telegramme bekommt. 
Die sind leidlich dokumentiert für Wolf, am Ende hab ich alles gefunden und "entschlüsselt", was mich interessierte.
Ich schreibe die alle in einen Puffer und wenn der voll ist lese ich die einzelnen Telegramme aus und schiebe die Infos in die entsprechenden Variablen. 
Könnte man wahrscheinlich noch optimieren, da es funktioniert hab ich darauf keine Lust.

Abgesehen davon, dass ich den Aufwand für die Hardware hatte, scheint mir diese Lösung hier nicht so viel komfortabler vom Programmieraufwand. 
Obwohl, eigentlich ist es ganz gut dokumentiert. 

_"Das ISM8i sendet eigenständig „Request“-Telegramme mit den aktuellen Datenpunktinhalten über Ethernet. Diese müssen durch „Response“-Telegramme vom Kommunikationspartner bestätigt werden. Für die Aktualisierung von Datenpunktinhalten sendet der Nutzer ein „Indication"-Telegramm an das ISM8i."_

In Grunde beschreibt das schon alles wesentliche. 
Das Teil schickt Dir TCP-Telegramme, die Du ihm ebenfalls durch ein TCP-Telegramm quittieren musst. Was passiert, wenn Du das nicht tust steht da allerdings nicht 
Und wenn Du einen Wert abfragen willst, z.B. weil Du nicht warten willst bis es unaufgefordert kommt, dann musst Du eben so ein Indication-Telegramm schicken. 
Auf das Du dann vermutlich als Antwort wieder ein Request-Telegramm bekommst usw.

ModBus TCP wird nicht funktionieren. ModBus TCP ist am Ende das Tages nur ein TCP-Telegramm mit einer genormten Struktur, eben nach dem ModBus Standard. Der sagt Dir letzten Endes, wo im Telegramm welche Info zu finden ist und vieles mehr. 
Die Telegrammstruktur ist hier eine völlig andere. 
Da steht was von KNX und ObjectServer. Kann sein, dass das in dem Zusammenhang genormt ist und Du eine Bibliothek findest, die Dir das richtig ausliest. 
Da steht was von "KNX Interworking".
Falls nicht wird es aufwändig, dann musst Du das TCP-Telegramm selbst aufdröseln und Dir ebenfalls die Antworttelegramme basteln. 

Grüße,
Nils


----------



## Daniel_H (23 August 2020)

Servus Nilzon,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Hab schon befürchtet, dass das nicht „so einfach“ wird.
Die Heizung ist noch nicht in Betrieb bzw. das ISM8i auch noch nicht bestellt.
Schreibe dann hier wie es dann realisiert wird. (kann aber noch ein wenig dauern)

Gruß
Daniel


----------

